# Kettle pizzas.



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 18, 2021)

My wife has wanted some grilled pizzas for a while so last night got the old pizza kit out. We tried a new fresh mozzarella cheese that tasted great but didn’t really have a good color that it picked up from the grill. The dough didn’t really take much color but it was nice and soft, might look into different sugar or something to bring a little color out on it.  The dough recipe was
-710 grams of flour (pizza flour)
-410 ml water
-7.2g yeast
-14.4 g salt
-14.4g sugar
20.6 ml oil.

this made 4 dough balls I’d say averaged out to about 12” pizzas but some I made were bigger



Got the grilled nice and hot with about 2 charcoal baskets of charcoal
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Then first up was garlic bread. I actually was lazy on this since it was a test dummy for the cheese, I used little Caesars garlic butter











next was just a cheese pizza for my wife and daughters










The. I kicked mine off. First was a bbq/Buffalo chicken pizza which turned out great. I made it like I always do (Frank’s, bbq, onion, chicken, banana pepper) but added cilantro to it and it added a lot of flavor in a good way. That followed by my usual, pepperoni, onion and banana pepper.





















i had a few chunks of apple wood I was tossing in just to get it up to 900* they cooked in about 4-5 min each. Like I said I’ll mess around with the dough a little to get more color out of it as well as the cheese. Thanks for looking !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 18, 2021)

I will have a pepperoni please.

Looks good


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 18, 2021)

Wow!! Very nice looking pizzas!! Sorry to hear about the woes with the dough but they sure look good and it sounds like you have a plan to remedy the situation. I've been pondering pizza recently also and this might just send me over the edge   

Robert


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 18, 2021)

Nicely done! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 18, 2021)

That garlic cheese bread looks amazing. Then again, they all do. Just a huge fan of garlic cheese bread.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2021)

They all look good to me, but I do like my pizza with a brown & crispy crust.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2021)

Look Plenty good to me!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 18, 2021)

Those pies look pretty darn good to me.



SmokinAl said:


> They all look good to me, but I do like my pizza with a brown & crispy crust.
> Al


Been a minute since I have done any but Al talked be into going lower temp and longer cook.  I did my last couple like that and was much happier with results.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks good to me too.  I prefer not too done on my steak nor my pizza crust.  Haven't done a "from scratch" (almost) as you did on the outside weber but I find even a simple frozen $4 pizza is MUCH better if done with a little smoke outside.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 18, 2021)

That’s some very good looking pizza!  Just shows how the kettle IS the real deal! Nice Work


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 18, 2021)

They all look great to me! Look at the bright side... you get to keep eating  pizzas until you get your dough just perfect! I really feel for ya! 

Ryan


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## BB-que (Jul 18, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> My wife has wanted some grilled pizzas for a while so last night got the old pizza kit out. We tried a new fresh mozzarella cheese that tasted great but didn’t really have a good color that it picked up from the grill. The dough didn’t really take much color but it was nice and soft, might look into different sugar or something to bring a little color out on it.  The dough recipe was
> -710 grams of flour (pizza flour)
> -410 ml water
> -7.2g yeast
> ...


Looks great, love pizza with the kettle. Yours look awesome


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 18, 2021)

That’s some fine looking pizza!! I’ll bet your wife loved  it.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 18, 2021)

I have never even considered this option...wow...very nice!

Congrats on the headlines.  Looking into doing this myself (I have an awesome homemade sausage pizza topping recipe).


----------



## forktender (Jul 19, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> My wife has wanted some grilled pizzas for a while so last night got the old pizza kit out. We tried a new fresh mozzarella cheese that tasted great but didn’t really have a good color that it picked up from the grill. The dough didn’t really take much color but it was nice and soft, might look into different sugar or something to bring a little color out on it.  The dough recipe was
> -710 grams of flour (pizza flour)
> -410 ml water
> -7.2g yeast
> ...


Awesome looking pies.

This will help with the color of your pies.

Add 5% of this malt to your drys, them mix with a whisk to combine before you add the liquid.
I suck big time at math, but I'm pretty sure for your dry  flour weight you would add 36 grams of malt.
(check my math please)

And to help out with cooking you were a little heavy handed with your toppings.

I'm not bag'in on your cook at all, I'm trying to help you dial in your dough recipe.

It took me 3 yrs of making 4 pizzas a week to get my dough dialed in and to be honest I still haven't made my perfect pie  yet. ( I'm still working on my dough recipe).
 I'm looking for a cross between a New York pizza and Neapolitan pizza. Firm bottom with a soft crust.
I'm super close, but I'm not gonna quit until I get it dialed in 100%.


Great looking pies, you did great!!!

Dan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 19, 2021)

They all look great I will have a slice of either one please.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 19, 2021)

forktender said:


> And to help out with cooking you were a little heavy handed with your toppings.


That's key advice right there .


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> That’s some fine looking pizza!! I’ll bet your wife loved  it.



thanks jcam she definitely did



uncle eddie said:


> I have never even considered this option...wow...very nice!
> 
> Congrats on the headlines.  Looking into doing this myself (I have an awesome homemade sausage pizza topping recipe).



appreciate it eddie



forktender said:


> Awesome looking pies.
> 
> This will help with the color of your pies.
> 
> ...



no worries at all. By  heavy handed do you mean too many toppings? Idefinitely appreciate the input!


----------



## forktender (Jul 20, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> thanks jcam she definitely did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, try cutting the toppings back 50% on one pie and make one the same way you did these and see which you prefer.


----------



## forktender (Jul 20, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> I have never even considered this option...wow...very nice!
> 
> Congrats on the headlines.  Looking into doing this myself (I have an awesome homemade sausage pizza topping recipe).





uncle eddie said:


> I have never even considered this option...wow...very nice!
> 
> Congrats on the headlines.  Looking into doing this myself (I have an awesome homemade sausage pizza topping recipe).


I use the same kettle pizza oven attachment and it rocks out some great pies.

Using R.O. lump and 4 or 5 plum sized chunks of Oak wood. The stone gets up to almost 900*.  You can't use any malt in your dough at those temps or else you will get a black bottom every single time.

Here's a shot of my kettle cooker.







Sorry for the crappy pic. it was taken after many beers.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 20, 2021)

forktender said:


> Yes, try cutting the toppings back 50% on one pie and make one the same way you did these and see which you prefer.


 Awesome thanks for the tip.  I can’t remember what brand the cheese was but it was in the “fancy cheese” isle haha. I usually let my toppings sit out and warm up is that something you do too?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for the like SmokingUpnorth it is appreciated.
I have no problem with the mount of toppings not sure what the point is to cut back.

Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2021)

Fantastic pies!
Have you tried the fermented doughs yet? More like a poolish dough? Those were the best ones I made.


----------



## forktender (Jul 21, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Awesome thanks for the tip.  I can’t remember what brand the cheese was but it was in the “fancy cheese” isle haha. I usually let my toppings sit out and warm up is that something you do too?


Yes, room temp on everything but raw sausage.


----------



## bill1 (Jul 23, 2021)

Guess you can't use jug wine with cheese from the fancy aisle.  
Hard to keep up with the gor-maize on this site.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2021)

Very tasty looking pizzas! Like!


----------



## The Art of Pork (Jul 24, 2021)

I love a grilled pizza and those look delicious!  I’ve been eyeing a pizza oven for my Webber kettles for several years just wasn’t sure if it would be worth it….time to start looking again.

For what it’s worth I have about every type of grill there is but the Weber kettle is the one I use daily!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 25, 2021)

Good looking pies! 

Jim


----------

